# In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?



## Administrator (1. Juli 2006)

*In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## tobmir24 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Mit dem klassischen Bausystem gehts unkomplizierter und schneller als mit einem Bulldozer. Deshalb super Entscheidung


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Der Vorteil ist ganz klar, dass Gebäude fertig platziert werden und nicht erst an Ort und Stelle gebaut werden müssen.
Nachteilig ist halt, dass man nicht mehrere Einheiten parallel bauen kann - was aber im Hinblick auf die Tankrushs in den C&C-Spielen wohl sinnvoll ist. Außerdem ist dieses Bausystem für mich typisch für diese Spiele.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Runtin (1. August 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Ich finde das auch sehr praktisch, denn so erpart man sich das Herumgeklicke zwischen den Gebäuden und man bekommt die Einheiten immerhin durch Bauen mehrerer Gebäude für einen Einheitentyp schneller gebaut. -->


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (1. August 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Runtin am 01.08.2006 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das auch sehr praktisch, denn so erpart man sich das Herumgeklicke zwischen den Gebäuden und man bekommt die Einheiten immerhin durch Bauen mehrerer Gebäude für einen Einheitentyp schneller gebaut. -->



Ich finde aber irgendwie, dass dadurch viele Möglichkeiten verloren gehen. In Spielen wie Age Of Empires oder Starcraft hat man halt die Möglichkeit, gleichzeitig so viele Einheiten zu bauen, wie man Produktionsstätten hat - was mir pesönlich besser gefällt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Restless27 (4. August 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Ganz klar Fluch!  

Ich perönlich finde die Bulldozer Besser.
Man ist bei der Platzierung seiner Gebäude nicht an seine Basis gebunden und kann z.B. seine Verteidigung etwas weiter weg platzieren um so eine Pufferzone zu schaffen in der noch mobile Einheiten stationiert werden können.
Außerdem ist es mit z.B. mehreren Waffenfabriken möglich mehrere Panzer parallel zu bauen, so des man im Falle eines Falles gleich mehr "Material" zur verfügung hat


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. August 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Weder Fluch noch Segen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Alternative.


----------



## X-Belerophon-X (23. August 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Die Dynamik wird ohne Bulldozer und Arbeiter begraben, Stellungskriege sind die Folgen


----------



## Chummer (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Spielerisch weder besser noch schlechter als die "Warcraft-Lösung". Einfach ein anderes Sytstem!


----------



## spider_fx (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Restless27 am 04.08.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar Fluch!
> 
> Ich perönlich finde die Bulldozer Besser.
> Man ist bei der Platzierung seiner Gebäude nicht an seine Basis gebunden und kann z.B. seine Verteidigung etwas weiter weg platzieren um so eine Pufferzone zu schaffen in der noch mobile Einheiten stationiert werden können.
> Außerdem ist es mit z.B. mehreren Waffenfabriken möglich mehrere Panzer parallel zu bauen, so des man im Falle eines Falles gleich mehr "Material" zur verfügung hat


Ich kann mich jetzt nur noch an C&C3: Tiberium Sun erinnern.. aber da war der Bauhof mobil, somit kannst du deine Pufferzone nachträglich immer noch bauen...


----------



## maxx2003 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Restless27 am 04.08.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar Fluch!
> 
> Ich perönlich finde die Bulldozer Besser.
> Man ist bei der Platzierung seiner Gebäude nicht an seine Basis gebunden und kann z.B. seine Verteidigung etwas weiter weg platzieren um so eine Pufferzone zu schaffen in der noch mobile Einheiten stationiert werden können.
> Außerdem ist es mit z.B. mehreren Waffenfabriken möglich mehrere Panzer parallel zu bauen, so des man im Falle eines Falles gleich mehr "Material" zur verfügung hat


Dieses "klassische Bausystem" ist unrealistisch und war es schon immer.

Ganz klare Fehlentscheidung!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Was 1995 neu & toll war ist 2007 nicht unbedingt mehr State-of-the-Art.

Da der Titel aber eh von EA kommt, werd' ich ihn mir sowieso nicht holen, obwohl ich C & C früher geliebt habe.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Boesor (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.10.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was 1995 neu & toll war ist 2007 nicht unbedingt mehr State-of-the-Art.
> 
> Da der Titel aber eh von EA kommt, werd' ich ihn mir sowieso nicht holen, obwohl ich C & C früher geliebt habe.
> 
> ...



Und der einzige Grund ist das es von EA ist? Wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## spider_fx (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Boesor am 19.10.2006 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.10.2006 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hat jemand was gegen Leute, die was gegen EA haben 
@Bremse: Ich würd mal sagen: warten wir die Tests ab. Danach kannst du meinetwegen sagen du holst ihn nicht.. aber auch wenn EA viel Mist baut / gebaut hat - auch die bringen gescheite Spiele raus...


----------



## faZe (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Restless27 am 04.08.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar Fluch!
> 
> Ich perönlich finde die Bulldozer Besser.
> Man ist bei der Platzierung seiner Gebäude nicht an seine Basis gebunden und kann z.B. seine Verteidigung etwas weiter weg platzieren um so eine Pufferzone zu schaffen in der noch mobile Einheiten stationiert werden können.
> Außerdem ist es mit z.B. mehreren Waffenfabriken möglich mehrere Panzer parallel zu bauen, so des man im Falle eines Falles gleich mehr "Material" zur verfügung hat


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				spider_fx am 19.10.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der einzige Grund ist das es von EA ist? Wo ist da der Sinn?
> Da hat jemand was gegen Leute, die was gegen EA haben
> @Bremse: Ich würd mal sagen: warten wir die Tests ab. Danach kannst du meinetwegen sagen du holst ihn nicht.. aber auch wenn EA viel Mist baut / gebaut hat - auch die bringen gescheite Spiele raus...



Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob das Spiel was taugt, oder nicht. Meinetwegen kann es sogar ein Spitzentitel sein. Ich unterstütze aber keine Monopolisten wie EA, die meines Erachtens den Spielemarkt auf Dauer eh nur zerstören.

Seitdem sie Westwood, Origin und Bullfrog quasi zerschlagen haben, ist EA bei mir absolutes No-Go.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 19.10.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Monopol ist dann wohl doch was anderes, oder gibt es keinen anderen Anbieter mehr am Markt?


----------



## Montares (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du weisst doch was er meint ^^


----------



## baktakor (6. November 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 19.10.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mondblut (15. November 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				faZe am 24.10.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Restless27 am 04.08.2006 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ging in den alten C&C's doch auch?! Mit jeder weiteren Waffenfabrik hat sich die Bauzeit halbiert. Kommt also letzendlich aufs Selbe hinaus


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 19.10.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generälle war das beste CC.
und warum? => Westwood war daran NICHT beteiligt.


----------



## musclecar (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

ich finds eigentlich gut
so muss man nicht auf diese blöden bulldozer immer aufpassen
immer wenn man angegriffen wird gehen die bulldozer als erstes drauf und dann kann man wieder schön geld investieren bis sie wieder weg sind
auch wenn man den nachteil hat dass man dann immer nur ein gebäude bauen kann und net mehr gleichzeitg was immer bei generäle im multiplayer wichtig war

naja ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## Freezeman (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Mazrim_Taim am 15.12.2006 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Generälle war das beste CC.
> und warum? => Westwood war daran NICHT beteiligt.



Generals hätte sich niemals C&C nennen dürfen! 

Außerdem war Alarmstufe Rot 1 das beste C&C


----------



## Burtchen (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Freezeman am 02.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem war Alarmstufe Rot 1 das beste C&C



Komm' Blechbubi, tanz' mal!


----------



## Joe_2000 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als einer der wenigen, die dieses "klassische Bausystem" nicht kennen. Ich weiß nur, dass C&C:Generals eines der besten Spiele war, die ich gezockt habe.    Das Bausystem dort fand ich perfekt.   

Also, kann man jemand für nen Unwissenden erklären, wie das "andere" System funktioniert?  :-o


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. März 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

Alarmstufe Rot hab ich damals gespielt und es hat extrem Spass gemacht aber heute kann ich mit Strategie einfach nix mehr anfangen. Deshalb ist es mir zwar im Grunde egal aber mir fehlt der Vollständigkeit halber die Option 

[ ] Ich kenne Generäle nicht / nur die Vorgänger

SSA


----------



## pattmeier (5. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*

In meinen Augen ein Segen.

In Starcraft, Warcraft und Co musste man die Baugebäude suchen um mehrere Einheiten gleichzeitig zu bauen. Wenn ich bei C&C3 irgendwo auf der Karte unterwegs bin und mal wieder die Silos überlaufen, kann man alle (!!!) vorhandenen Baugebäude direkt anwählen und Aufträge verteilen.

Im rechten Befehlsmenü werden alle Produktionsgebäude mit kleinen Zahlen dargestellt. Man kann also in der ersten Waffenfabrik Mammoth-Tanks bauen lassen, in der zweiten gleichzeitig BMTs und in der dritten Sammler.
Genau so kann man mit einem zusätzlichen Baukram mehrere Gebäude gleichzeitig errichten. 

Wenn man WC und Starcraft gewohnt ist, kommt man übrigens über das Anwählen des Gebäudes direkt zu dessen Bauliste. Man kann also auch "von Hand" mehrere Einheiten gleichzeitig produzieren lassen.

In meinen Augen erleichtert das Bausystem so das Spielen. Größter Vorteil sind neue Aufträge von überall auf der Karte aus an alle Gebäude zu verteilen ohne zur Basis scrollen zu müssen und ohne jedes Gebäude einzelnd mit Aufträgen zu versorgen.

Nachteil ist leider noch das, wenn man nur eine Bauliste belegt, das zweite Produktionsgebäude leer da steht. Die Bauzeithalbierung scheint es nicht zu geben, kann mich da aber auch irren. Würde allerdings wenig Sinn machen, da man ja in beiden Gebäuden seperat bauen kann.

greetz
pattmeier


----------



## SucheFrauMitTraktor (5. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Burtchen am 02.01.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 02.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war das tanja?
ich fand c&c 1 tiberium konflikt am besten... keine ahnung warum...

ihr könntet ja mal ne umfrage machen welcher teil der beste ist, wär best interessant


----------



## einkaufswagen (6. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				SucheFrauMitTraktor am 05.04.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 02.01.2007 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau DIE 
Ich find das neue Bausystem nicht besser/schlechter als das in Generals  Haben beide Vor- und Nachteile... Hauptsache das Gesamterlebnis stimmt... und DAS ist definitiv der Fall...

...und @Bremse: also mit der Einstellung würden dir einige Titel "verloren" gehen... und da kein "ernst zu nehmender Zocker" sich ein C&C3 entgehen lassen kann, könnte ich jetzt vermuten, es gäbe Leute, die es sich auf anderen Wegen besorgen...
EA =noGo ... lol... naja, deine Sache...


----------



## nobodyfuckswithjesus (12. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Burtchen am 02.01.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 02.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verliere Servoöl!


----------



## xyxmgxyx (13. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 04.08.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Weder Fluch noch Segen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Alternative.




/signed macht halt irgendwo c&c/Dune (ja dune war eigentlich der urvateraller rts-games, ebenfalls von der firma westwood.) aus. und erinnert so auch an die alten classicer



> Zitat: (Original von Mazrim_Taim am 15.12.2006 23:31)
> 
> 
> Generälle war das beste CC.
> ...



1. generäle war das verbuggteste CC im Multiplayer und ist es heute noch. versuch mal mit dem game online mit mehr als 3 spielern zu spielen. du wirst den netcode und die damit verbundenen sync-fehler lieben lernen.

2. hat generäle nich viel mit c&c zu tun. ausser das ea damals generäle gut verkaufen wollte und sich dachte "hey packen wir Command & conquer in den namen, dann wirds ein verkaufsschlager."

zu westwood. westwood hätte nie aufgekauft werden dürfen. da wären bestimmt noch saugute games bei rumgekommen. und bestimmt hätten wir auch ein besseres c&c3 bekommen als der eyecatcher c&c3, den wir jetz haben, wo mittlerweile schon 4 patches rausmussten, um die hälfte aller bestehenden bugs auszumerzen. den onlineteil und die lobby sind momentan immer noch nich optimal.


----------



## Boesor (13. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				xyxmgxyx am 13.04.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> zu westwood. westwood hätte nie aufgekauft werden dürfen. da wären bestimmt noch saugute games bei rumgekommen. und bestimmt hätten wir auch ein besseres c&c3 bekommen als der eyecatcher c&c3, den wir jetz haben, wo mittlerweile schon 4 patches rausmussten, um die hälfte aller bestehenden bugs auszumerzen. den onlineteil und die lobby sind momentan immer noch nich optimal.



Achja, Verklärung der Vergangenheit gepaart mit schönen Spekulationen, hervorragend.
Bestimmt hätte Westwood ein C&C veröffentlicht welches jedem gefallen hätte, ganz ohne Bug....ganz bestimmt.


----------



## xyxmgxyx (13. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Boesor am 13.04.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> xyxmgxyx am 13.04.2007 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein kommentar zu westwoodbezog sich eigentlich auf den kommentar:



> Generälle war das beste CC.
> und warum? => Westwood war daran NICHT beteiligt.



und du hast recht es ist spekulation genau wie die aussage von dem herrn Mazrim_Taim

trozdem ist fakt das EA games so ziemlich die verbugtesten spiele rausbringt. und erst nach release und zig patches ein spiel auf ein niveau gebracht hat, bei dem man behaupten könnte das ein kaufwert von 40€ gerechtfertigt wäre.

und ich rede hier nich von nischenprodukten sondern von spielen wie bf:vietnamm, c&c generals/ generals ZH und BF2.
aber die spiele von westwood verglichen mit den nachfolgeprodukten von ea, muss ich sagen das ich bei dune/c&c1 keine patches gebraucht habe um vernünftig zocken zu können. aber ich weiss der vergleich hinkt ein wenig da die datenmenge auch ernorm zugenommen hat und sich dadurch mehr fehler einschleichen können.

naja wer mit c&c3 zufrieden ist, soll es sein. ich finds ziemlich billig. das einzig gute is die grafik...


----------



## Boesor (13. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				xyxmgxyx am 13.04.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die spiele von westwood verglichen mit den nachfolgeprodukten von ea, muss ich sagen das ich bei dune/c&c1 keine patches gebraucht habe um vernünftig zocken zu können. aber ich weiss der vergleich hinkt ein wenig da die datenmenge auch ernorm zugenommen hat und sich dadurch mehr fehler einschleichen können.
> 
> naja wer mit c&c3 zufrieden ist, soll es sein. ich finds ziemlich billig. das einzig gute is die grafik...




Ähm, damals brauchte man für kein Spiel n patch, wie dir aber aufgefallen sein sollte ist es keinesfalls ein monopol von EA Patches für die Spiele rausbringen zu müssen.
Löbliche Beispiele wie Anno 1701 sind nunmal leider Ausnahmen.

Das Onlinespiele wie BF erst bei voller Serverlast zu optimieren sind sollte auch klar sein.


----------



## xyxmgxyx (15. April 2007)

*AW: In C&C 3 kehrt das klassische Bausystem der Vorgänger zurück - Fluch oder Segen?*



			
				Boesor am 13.04.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> xyxmgxyx am 13.04.2007 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was dir wahrscheinlich entgangen ist, ist das bei vielen EA-patches viele bugs ins spiel erst reingekommen sind und nichtmal die hälfte der bekannten bugs gefixd wurden.

und zum thema serverlast solltest du dir mal genauer den fall mit bf: vietnam beschäftigen. die meisten bugs hatten nicht allzusehr mit der serverlast zu tun.

bei c&c haben die verbindungsabbrüche auch nichts mit serverüberlastung etc. zu tun. du kannst versuchen das spiel mit 3 spielern zu spielen. es wird nicht lange gut gehen.

aber klar, wenn man keine ahnung hat, kann man sich alles schönreden...

und zu deinem ersten absatz. hättest du nur mal mein kommentar durchlesen müssen, da hab ich bereits erwähnt das der vergleich hinkt... 

desweiteren weiss ich nich warum du auf meinen kommentaren so rumreitest?

wenn du EA-fanboi bist und mit ea zufrieden sags hier in nem kommentar und gut is


----------

